# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Call in the Cavalry - 2013

## FDibbins

can any1 help with the mess this poor OP has?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...hing-rows.html

----------


## FDibbins

i really gotta start learning VBA.  can anyone help with this?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ther-cell.html

----------


## abousetta

Wonder if anyone has any handy code that searches non-Excel files without opening them for a string (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...78#post3064278). snb has posted alternatives for FileSearch, but this still requires opening/ closing the files to read their contents.

----------


## FDibbins

I saw a similar question answered a little while back, but my searches havnt found it on the forum...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-2003-a.html

----------


## Andrew-R

You're right, I remember that thread (I may have posted some VB code to do the job), but there was an answer that involved some hang-over from the days of Excel 4 macros.

Unfortunately, I can't find it either.  Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> but there was an answer that involved some hang-over from the days of Excel 4 macros.



Try googling GET.CELL(48

I posted a link in that question

----------


## Andrew-R

Thanks, DLL.

I taught myself macros in Excel 4 when I first started getting into Excel, but (oh god) that was nearly 20 years ago now, and I've managed to forget everything I ever knew  :Smilie: 

All I actually remember about the 'old' religion is:

1.  It took me ages to work out from skimming the manuals that you had to use named ranges to initialise variable, and

2.  There were some neat ways of doing common things, like working out the last used row on a sheet, that VBA didn't do so well (although I forget what the neat ways were)

----------


## jeffreybrown

Ok I give up.  Anybody have a smart VBA routine to solve this matrix.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...g-entries.html

I went with a worksheet change event to fill in both cells with the same value, but being the table is 25 X 25 this would require many IF constructs.

----------


## JBeaucaire

This OP in this thread is looking for some advice (see posts #4 and 5) on dealing with 20k rows of "semi-duplicate" name/address strings.

----------


## dredwolf

Anyone with some "HYPERLINK" formula knowledge, I think I dove FAR too deep on this one: *http://www.excelforum.com/excel-formulas-and-functions/889302-return-hyperlink-that-already-exist-in-sheet-if-statement-is-true.html?p=3073713#post3073713*
Any help VERY welcome !  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

I have no idea how to take this one to the next step.  Need someone with MAC, Excel and Outlook experience to help this OP.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...read-only.html

Alan

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have a solution to conditional format a cell with VBA based on the time the value was entered?

Was thinking this would work in the intermediate window, ?Format(time,".00"), as this produced .86




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...with-time.html

----------


## Norie

Jeff

Couldn't you use Hour?



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## dredwolf

If anyone can help here:*http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...30#post3076730*

it would be GREATLY appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## mike7952

Hello Calvary,

Can someone help me see the light 
@ http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post3078057

Im not seeing how these are to be grouped.

Edit also OP gives example of how they need to be grouped in Post#3

----------


## Marcol

I'm not able to simulate the OPs' problem here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...in-a-cell.html
Posts #15/16 explain the problem, could someone with 2007, or later please have a look. The OP is using 2011.

Thanks.

----------


## rgrov004

This is an excel problem that started out as a good thread but never came to a conclusion from a few weeks back.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3052752

----------


## FDibbins

rgrov004 this is not the place to "bump" a thread that hasnt been responded to.  you need to type something (like bump) into the thread to bring it back to the top of the list again

----------


## dredwolf

I think the solution for this one *http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...73#post3085173* is going to require  more VBA skills than I currently have.. :Smilie:

----------


## tahoeast

Cavalry?  I posted the following that I thought was do-able http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...golf-team.html But maybe it wasn't as easy as I thought, or maybe I'm not being clear enough in my question.

Maybe I'm just new to the whole thread thing and I'm violating some rule I don't know about.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## martindwilson

@ tahoeast this is a subforum for members to call for assistance with a problem ..not to bump yours!
having said that...anyone have ideas here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...golf-team.html

----------


## FDibbins

can any-one offer any suggestions to this OP?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...95#post3084995

File size growing and cant figure out why

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Someone please look in this thread and relieve me from this one  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...are-met-2.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

One more help required with this thread also....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ng-a-list.html

I believe OP needs something like this to find the relevant row.....




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have some ideas about what would work here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...f-formula.html

----------


## FDibbins

I thought I had this, but it seems not....
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=3087099

----------


## FDibbins

ok, heres a kinda weird 1???

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...81#post3087281

----------


## RHCPgergo

Can anyone shed some light on this problem?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...too-large.html

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone please assist this user - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-in-cell.html?

----------


## Marcol

This guy is having problems down loading the attachment in post #11 here  Counting number of records in a given date range. 

Seems to be getting #NAME! errors, but I can't see why, both post#11 and #20 download okay at my end ...  :Confused: 

Could someome try opening them and see if they get the errors, or shed some light on why they might be occurring?

Thanks.

----------


## Kyle123

Anyone fancy having a look here: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...35#post3096535

The code works fine on my computer and I can't really see why it wouldn't work on a mac, but it doesn't.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Seems to be a little out of my comfort zone...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...time-card.html

----------


## kcarley

[QUOTE=jeffreybrown;3096555]Seems to be a little out of my comfort zone...

Hi there Jeff,

I'm really new here but I understand completely what the OP needs.  What I am not sure about is that the forum rules are being followed.  This is a straight forward calc, I'd probably do it in VBA just because that's what I like best but it would take some effort; wouldn't it be logical to help the OP fix what he's done so far?  If he did anything to try to complete this it is not in his worksheet or post.  I'm looking to you for moderation on this as I am new.  I'm always happy to help but this is the sort of thing I get paid to do; it just wouldn't seem fair if the OP gets paid for what I do too...

Regards,
K

Never-mind!  I re-read the OP and I think I may have been able to help, we'll see.  Always room for others to see something I may not have.  Laterz.

----------


## Moo the Dog

> I'm always happy to help *but this is the sort of thing I get paid to do*; it just wouldn't seem fair if the OP gets paid for what I do too...



Ahhh, the great conundrum. Actually, it's not that difficult to figure out... if those of us who have VOLUNTEERED hours and hours of our own time to help others decided not to do so, the site would have little to no value, and would likely cease to exist.

Personally, I choose to help however I can knowing that:
1. I won't receive a single cent for the advice I share
2. Sometimes I won't even receive the courtesy of a 'Thank You' from the OP

I just enjoy helping other people solve their Excel problems. My real job pays the bills. But the decision is indeed an individual one. Choose wisely.  :Smilie: 

- Moo

----------


## TMS

I agree totally with everything that Moo has said. If it troubles your conscience, or your pocket, forget about it.

Regards, TMS

----------


## jaslake

@Moo

Hear, Hear!!!!

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm thinking a macro for this problem here...

Any takers?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...n-one-row.html

----------


## abousetta

Anyone good with ODBC? Trying to use ThisWorkbook.Path in this thread but not working for the OP. He thinks it might be a Windows permission issue but I don't have enough background knowledge to confirm or refute this theory.

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## arlu1201

Need a lil help here - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...pc-cell-3.html.  

The code in post 33 works uptil the Save as part.  I am not sure how to loop each workbook to be emailed.  I have never worked on that part of it.  

So first the macro will create each file and save them in a folder.  Then each one needs to be emailed out.  The first part works, need help with the 2nd part.  

You could even add the emailing part after each workbook is created (but i dont know how to do that).

Thanks much.

----------


## alansidman

I have no idea if what the OP is requesting is even possible.  If you think you have a viable solution, then please jump into the pool.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tatements.html

I was thinking Select Case would work, but how many permutations and combinations would not be effective.  

Alan

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP is awaiting for any suggestion for the below thread.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ical-test.html

But I believe having the conditions and formula's in separate cells is something more complicated than editing the single cell IF function  :Cool:

----------


## alansidman

Here is a thread that has me shaking my head.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...urns-zero.html

OP wants a solution that does not use VBA and further wants a solution that doesn't use formulas.  Wonder how that will happen.  Magic?   

Or am I just tired and don't understand the real issue.

----------


## martindwilson

udf required here i think
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ont-color.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Repeat after me:   _"Color is not data"_

----------


## ChemistB

A puzzler

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...g-formula.html

----------


## jaslake

@JB

I'm color blind and am not big on colors either :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

I don't have any idea how to create a formula solution here, any help would be appreciated...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-question.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I've lost the steam for this one and evidently I'm missing something...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...47#post3109847

----------


## TMS

Anyone got expertise using Solver willing to have a look at this:

Budget Quantity Formula 

Or any other approach?  oeldere suggested Solver and that sounds reasonable but I wouldn't know how to set it up.


Thanks, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

These date formats always elude me.  The macro works but doesnt give the right output all because of the date formats.  How do i correct it?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...age-box-2.html

----------


## jaslake

@arlu

Thread marked as SOLVED.

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah Zbor and Benishiryo assisted us with it.  Thank you.

----------


## TMS

Anyone have a look at this.  Thought it would be simple ... but, seemingly, it's not.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...sql-query.html


Thanks, TMS

----------


## TMS

Anyone care to pass comment or judgement on this:

Shared workbook does not display drop down list

Thanks, TMS

----------


## Moo the Dog

Hopefully someone can come up with a VBA solution to the OP's newest request here: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post3115113

Thanks,
Moo

----------


## daddylonglegs

...and another VBA request - I have a formula suggestion that works - anybody care to produce a better approach with VBA?

----------


## TMS

@DLL: code provided and accepted.

Regards, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

any-one got time to look at the file on post #29?  over cell A2 there is an object which I am unable to grab/click on.  The OP says it was a calendar drop-down they had there that doesnt work now.

can a) anybody help to remove the object, and b) suggest a way for the OP to have a drop-down calendar in/over A2?

Thanks
Ford

edit:  LOL rookie mistake...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...n-choices.html

----------


## JosephP

@Ford
which thread are you talking about?

----------


## martindwilson

tahoeast  you're right this thread is for members to call for help solving someone else's thread when stuck, not to bump your own problem
er where did it go?

----------


## JBeaucaire

EXCEL truncates CSV files if a "dash" is in the first character of any line in the file.  This thread is a new puzzle.  Any ideas?

----------


## martindwilson

some advice here please
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ng-a-cell.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have any thoughts on this...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...18#post3118718

----------


## zbor

Can someone jump in please: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...code-help.html

----------


## alansidman

I've exhausted my VBA knowledge with this OP.  Needs a tweak to the formula.  Are you able to assist.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...iple-rows.html

----------


## martindwilson

any one fancy some merged cells code
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...olorindex.html

----------


## Kyle123

Nope, merged cells are dirty  :Wink:

----------


## ChemistB

Not sure why this is giving the OP issues with Refresh

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...two-cells.html

----------


## RHCPgergo

I'm really curious what the right method is for this one.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-formulas.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

I may be missing the simplicity of the OP's question in this thread, I don't seem to be giving him usable answers.  Anyone want to review this?

----------


## Pete_UK

Can anyone make any sense of what the OP wants in this thread? :

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ifference.html

Thanks,

Pete

----------


## ChemistB

The OP wants the formula bar to open up wide enough to show all the lines in his cell (assuming maybe a max of 10 lines) automatically.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ll-2010-a.html

----------


## ChemistB

Feeling brain dead on this one.  Should be relatively easy

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...e-entries.html

----------


## martindwilson

any idea why enter doesn't work on =hyperlink() in excel 2010?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...e-missing.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I agree with abousetta, sounds like this could be a tricky formula which I'm sure one of you has a fix...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...xt-values.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

This OP is looking for assistance with a formula-based data validation back door, rather than the standard DV methods I have offered.  Any other ideas?

----------


## ChemistB

Any way to return multiple matches with this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ring-text.html

----------


## arlu1201

Not able to understand the OP's requirements here - 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...and-paste.html

----------


## dredwolf

Anyone able to help this OP? :*http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...48#post3133648*
I just can not get what they want  :Frown:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Any one have any suggestion for the below link.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...el-2003-a.html

I am unable to find the root cause of this error, since I don't get any error  :Confused:

----------


## martindwilson

i'm just not seeing this
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...per-value.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have a better solution than adding these SUMIFS together?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...12#post3136212

----------


## Norie

I'm really lost on what the OP wants here.

I think I might have missed the point entirely, not unusual. :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

another one i'm just to weary to look further
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...nd-column.html

----------


## martindwilson

some vba skills needed here,i thought it was just a defined named range but.......
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...med-range.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

It seems I missed this one after the title change, but now simply too busy...

Anybody have some spare time to offer...

----------


## JBeaucaire

Any ideas here?

The OP is trying to save a CSV file but use the delimiter as a semicolon, which he says he has setup already in his computer's Regional settings.  The SaveAS CSV with Local:=True is supposed to make that work, but in his case it still isn't.  Your additional thoughts are welcomed on it.

----------


## arlu1201

I thought this was something i could do - but when attempted - i was lost - please help - 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tive-cell.html

----------


## Fotis1991

I have to say that i give up...

Can someone explain to our friend here how to drag-copy down a formula from a cell?? :Confused:   :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...ir-length.html

----------


## tigeravatar

I provided a solution for this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...11#post3149811

But apparently there is some sort of .txt file versioning issue?  I'm not sure what's causing it or how to fix it.  Would appreciate it if somebody could take a look or offer an alternative solution that doesn't run into the problem.

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm drawing a complete blank on this chart thread

----------


## alansidman

What started out as a simple request has evolved into something that is over my head.  I am not even sure what the OP is doing here.  If you are up for a bit of a challenge, then jump in with both feet.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ells-data.html

Thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Need help here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...f-of-mail.html

Thank you.

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone plz help here with a pdf renaming issue - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...pdf-files.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm not asking for anyone to jump into the thread (though you're certainly welcome to), but can anyone help me decipher what this guy is talking about?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anyone ever used images in data validation?  I've never played with that nor if it's possible to do that with dependency.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...down-list.html

----------


## dredwolf

Can anyone help *here*?
I have never heard of this happening, and have been completely unsuccessful in recreating the problem  :Frown:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I have tried to write code in several methods to group the data but unable to achieve it and finally I am posting it here....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...mpty-cell.html

myself also awaiting to see the code  :Smilie:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

The below thread is about one of the user of a shared workbook needs to know if any change happens in that shared workbook by way of messagbox notification.

I just share what I thought to achieve it.

1) On WorkOpen EACH SHEETS used cells count needs to be stored in a Module ARRAY Variable (Two Dimensional Array Like WsCelCnt(*SheetName*,*UsedCellsCount*)
2) Timer Needs To Be set For each 10 seconds and which will run for that user alone by verifying the username 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


3) On every 10 seconds the shared workbook of that USER ALONE needs to be saved and LOOPING needs to go on every sheet and get the count of each sheets used cells count
4) compare BOTH the ARRAY VARIABLES (Module Level Array Variable and Procedure Level Array Variable) and if both doesn't match then show a message to THAT USER ALONE (application.UserName).

I am not having that much of proficiency in vba and doing all those things may take a day for me.  So thought to post it here and may be even simple solution may be there which I am not aware  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...lls-excel.html

Thanks for looking it

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm losing the battle on this one

Any help would be appreciated...

----------


## FDibbins

Can any-one help with this?  I cant even make out what the OP wants?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...n-the-row.html

----------


## daddylonglegs

I don't do pivot tables - anyone want to jump in on the last query here?

----------


## dredwolf

Anyone able to help OP here :*http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...16#post3183916 ?*
I tried my (VERY) limited VBA on it and kept getting wrong answer..  :Frown:

----------


## ChemistB

Anyone want to give this one a try?  OP just threw a curve and my brain is fried.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...l-summing.html

----------


## Jacc

I frequently miss to answer threads cause once you take a look at it in the CP it does not register as new post anymore and I forget all about it.  :Frown: 

This should be a fun array formula for anyone who is a bit sharper than me, I'm out of ideas and it's way overdue. I hope it's not to late for OP.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...d-columns.html

----------


## ChemistB

A permutation solution needed here

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ique-rows.html

----------


## alansidman

I got the OP on the right track, but the next VBA issue is beyond me.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-commands.html

----------


## alansidman

Look at this thread as the solution I offered the OP was not appealing to him, although it is perhaps the quickest and easiest in my mind.  But that may be because I am comfortable with databases which is not the case with many excel users.  Perhaps you have something else that is more in line with what he is looking for.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ent-files.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

This thread is about web connect refreshes that "won't".  Any insight is welcome.

----------


## FDibbins

HI, Im trying to get a hyperlink to another sheet to work, referencing a formula in another cell (could become part of the H/L though), cant seem to figure it out  :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...condition.html

Im trying to use a reference from A2&A4&A6 for the hyperlink, and giving the sheet name/s the same as the results of the D/D

----------


## arlu1201

Am just not getting what the OP is saying - maybe someone can help - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ng-series.html

----------


## TMS

Can anyone offer their thoughts on an approach for this:

formula to auto update cells below when inserting a new row

Thanks, TMS

----------


## FDibbins

hmm can anyone figure out what this OP wants?

duh a link would help...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...30#post3200830

----------


## daddylonglegs

> hmm can anyone figure out what this OP wants?



Link?!            .

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP wants only VBA solution for the below thread, but I don't know the need to go for vba.  I hope someone can fix it  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...nd-button.html

----------


## ChemistB

Can't wrap my head around this date problem

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ndar-year.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am unable to fix the root cause of this error  :Confused: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-2010-a.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Any suggestion for this one?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...bordering.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Another one which I am unable to fix  :Frown: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-not-dele.html

----------


## FDibbins

Can any-one shed any light on this 1?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...paste-etc.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Is there any best method is there for creating Dependent Drop List (3 Levels) when the categories are huge  :Confused: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...down-list.html

----------


## ChemistB

Need a VBA solution that looks at numerical values and digit by digit converts them to a alpha character (in reverse order) based on binary.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ary-value.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Anyone Please correct me if I am wrong  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ing-cells.html

----------


## TMS

@Sixthsense: No, you wouldn't use Sheet Protection.  You'd just use the Selection Change event to manage which cells the user could access.  If a selected cell has data in it, you'd bounce it somewhere else.

Tested, briefly, in a non-shared workbook:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Regards, TMS

----------


## arlu1201

Dont know how i missed this one but i really dont have the time to work it out.  Can someone please pitch in - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...fic-info.html?

----------


## tigeravatar

I suggested data validation for this thread, but it doesn't look like that what the user is going for.  Anybody up for a macro work-around/solution?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am not getting any idea how to achieve this one  :Confused:  Any suggestions???

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...t-of-debt.html

----------


## martindwilson

anyone good at counting parenthesis?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...f-formula.html

----------


## FDibbins

umm holy...cr^&*()_ Martin!!

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am unable to fix which setting causing sheet tabs not showing in display, any suggestions  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-in-excel.html

----------


## tigeravatar

I don't think the OP is listening to me anymore, anybody have a different solution?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3230851

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP wants to have a *Multi Select* Combo Box like *Pivot Table Drop Down* selection.  Any suggestions?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tion-list.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Not getting any idea for this one  :Confused:  Any Suggestions?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ange-list.html

----------


## alansidman

I have looked over this OPs issue and cannot find anything wrong with his methodology in using the Countifs function.  It does not return the results when employed in Column D on the Summary sheet for Accounts Labor and Tax.  Very strange.  Maybe someone will see something glaring.  I could not.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...9-countif.html

----------


## dredwolf

OP wants users to be able to copy values, but not formating...not sure how to do this my self....
*http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...84#post3236084*

----------


## FDibbins

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...40#post3233240

DV in AP4:AR4 to turn red if all empty, or if more than 1 cell is filled.  works fine except there if there are 2 and you delete 1 (leaving 1) they dont all turn white until you enter something - anything - somwhere else??

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...a-polygon.html
a bit of trig anyone?

----------


## icestationzbra

anyone fancies the challenge?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ease-help.html

----------


## TMS

Anyone got any thoughts on this:

Having a problem stepping through VBA and setting breakpoints at same time


I'm all out of guesses.

Thanks TMS

----------


## tigeravatar

I'm kind of lost on this one, would appreciate it if somebody took a look here:
Statistically significantly higher than average

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I thought I can (If the data structure is constant), After seeing the data structure I decided to post here for help  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...o-another.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Seems to be a Challenge, Anyone can provide single cell formula?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3244372

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anyone good with forms want to take a peek here?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Any suggestions, how to make this code to run faster  :Confused: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...un-faster.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Can't quite get this one... need an array formula.

a) Start dates in column A
b) end dates in column B, if any
c) sequential list of dates in column C

Goal in column D, based on the date in column C, find the oldest order that was still open on that day and list how many days it's been open up to the col C date.

----------


## abousetta

Question regarding capturing download URL when the response is not immediate from the server (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...54#post3247754). Can anyone assist the OP?

abousetta

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone help the OP here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tionality.html ?

Thanks

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP is not ready to change the data structure and wanted to stick with junk approach, anyone is interested to take us this challenge?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...la-lookup.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Anyone please take this formula challenge, seems to be simple but I am not getting any idea  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...s-a-table.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I don't know any abc about chart  :Confused:  anyone please take care of this thread please...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-data-set.html

----------


## ChemistB

For anyone who's brain is still working, complex array formula (or come up with a better way)

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-formulas.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I don't know how I can help further...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...sion-wise.html

----------


## alansidman

Is there a viable solution for this OP?.  Do you know of one?  Probably a complex VBA solution, I'm guessing.  Out of my range of knowledge.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ted-cells.html

Alan

----------


## TMS

For my own peace of mind, would someone care to take a look at this thread and explain what has happened ...

HELP ME Wierd display, can't change sheet

I have provided a "get out of jail card" for the OP in that I have copied all the sheets and code to a new workbook. 

If you download the example, you will find that the display in Excel is exactly as described in the OP.  However, you can open other workbooks, or create new workbooks, and they behave normally.

I have never seen anything like this and everything I have tried, other than creating the copy, has failed.

I would be intrigued to see a solution to this issue.

Regards, TMS

----------


## abousetta

Anybody with a scanner and know vba what to help the OP debug the code. It works fine, but once he scans another item, it triggers a worksheet_change event and bypasses the need for the OP to intervene (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...88#post3255588).

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## ragulduy

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=3256083

Not a clue what to do on this one. Seems to work ok with my setup (2003/XP) but looking on google it seems that the method no longer works for (2007/Windows 7). Could do with someone with newer software to take a look at it.

----------


## Norie

Can someone take a look at this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...dropdowns.html

The only way I can think of doing it is with some massive, crazy unworkable formula.

I've got a feeling I'm missing something though.

----------


## ragulduy

Norie - your link goes to the subscription page...

----------


## Norie

Fixed it. :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

I think I have resolved this 1, But Im still stumped on whats causing the problem. 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-is-a-sum.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Any suggestions about how to get certain fields of website using web query through VBA?  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-from-web.html

----------


## MarvinP

Hi,

I need someone who still is using Excel 2003 and has the Calendar control on their system.  This OP has a very elaborate Userform (with tabs and groups of controls).  He wants to sum the values in a bunch of the text boxes on his userform.  I simply can't open his .xls without the calendar control and I'm not good enough at Tabs on a Userform to be much help.  

See his thread at http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...much-code.html 

He is still on me for an answer.....

----------


## jaslake

@MarvinP

The OP has posted an .xlsm File...not Excel 2003????

----------


## MarvinP

I still don't have the Calendar control or some add-in that is needed to work on his Userform.

----------


## abousetta

Can anyone with Office 2007 try the attachment (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...=1#post3273149) .

what you should see is in this image (http://www.excelforum.com/attachment...5&d=1370788367).

----------


## shg

Works fine for me in Excel 2007.

Abousetta, when you post code that changes the Excel environment, you should also post code to restore it.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Or make the code toggle it:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## abousetta

Thanks shg. I honestly didn't know that the style could be reversed. The MSDN page on Windows Styles (http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.85%29.aspx) states that "After the window has been created, these styles cannot be modified, except as noted". I took that to mean that once I remove the border, I can't put it back without redrawing the window.

Now that I know better, I will update the code. Also I will investigate "Xor" as I have never seen that before.

Thanks again for sharing.

abousetta

----------


## abousetta

Me again...

Follow up to post #165, the solution works fine in some versions of Windows but not XP. Does anyone know how to remove the three uppermost buttons (minimize, resize, close) in Windows XP? The thread is located here (http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post3273423) and what you should see is in this image (http://www.excelforum.com/attachment...5&d=1370788367).

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## MarvinP

Does this help?
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...3-1bd4359dc2ed

----------


## abousetta

Thanks MP. I was able to remove the minimize button, but not the other two. XP seems to be a species of its own kind.

----------


## abousetta

With Windows XP, I found that I have to hide the ribbon in order to hide the three buttons. I don't know the logic but I left an example for the OP. Hopefully it will resolve her issues.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am unable to understand the OP's requirement of this thread  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ping-data.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Another one which I am unable to fix  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-too-big.html

----------


## Mordred

I have no clue what this user wants now so please check this thread out if you want to take a gander at it.  I came up with an original solution but now the requirements have changed and I don't understand them anymore.

----------


## Mordred

I don't know if anyone has looked at this thread or not but I can't make head nor tails of how to go about this one.

----------


## ChemistB

Is this a known bug?   
Not sure what the OP is talking about with the "Developer tools" being used to unlock cells.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-working.html

----------


## tigeravatar

Can somebody have a look here?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tes-times.html

I posted a solution and the compatiblity checker doesn't give me any problems, but the OP states the formula results in a #NAME? error when he opens the workbook using Excel 2003  :Frown:

----------


## Ace_XL

A few lines of code will get this done..?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...character.html

----------


## ChemistB

I wrote a UDF that sums values but doesn't seem to work for values < 1.  Not sure what I did wrong.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ease-help.html

----------


## Moo the Dog

> I wrote a UDF that sums values but doesn't seem to work for values < 1.  Not sure what I did wrong.
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ease-help.html



Does it have anything to do with: "Dim i as Integer" in the code, as opposed to a format DOUBLE for example, that handles decimals? I dunno...

- Moo

----------


## JBeaucaire

Neither LONG nor INTEGER variables use decimals, those are both whole number variables.  Dim the variable as DOUBLE if you need decimal values.

----------


## abousetta

Depending on the precision needed you can use single or double (http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/libr...v=VS.80).aspx)

----------


## FDibbins

@ btmtdk this thread is for members that are answering questions, to ask for help.  Please do not ask for assistance on your own thread here

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Moo the Dog

> Neither LONG nor INTEGER variables use decimals, those are both whole number variables.  Dim the variable as DOUBLE if you need decimal values.



Oops! You're right.. I meant DOUBLE... sheesh. Long day!

- Moo

----------


## Mordred

Another case of requirements that change after a post right here.  Sheet side formulas are not my strong spot so please have a look.

----------


## alansidman

Not sure what is wrong here.  Perhaps someone with more VBA expertise can see the issue.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ime-error.html

----------


## dredwolf

@ alan
Your posted code also forgot the *"*..*"*  :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

This thread started off looking for the last row, turned into I don't know what, and is now a look for the last column.  I've suggested 3 times to upload a workbook but the OP hasn't said yay or nay to my request and I'm put off.

EDIT:  The OP has finally uploaded a workbook and everything I have done for him/her is working according to what he/she has asked.  I don't get what this person wants, at all so I'm permanently stepping away from this one.

----------


## Fotis1991

Anyone that interest to continue here? i Just...gived up! :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

If someone can help here and also moderate there I'd appreciate it.  It turns out that I have actual work to get done and I can't put the time into this.

----------


## jeffreybrown

The OP is happy with the solution(s) provided here, but not when using on Excel:MAC 2011.

Anybody have the availability is look into this?

----------


## SDCh

Anyone can help in here ?


Regards,

SDCh

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have something to fix this?

----------


## FDibbins

OK heres a strange 1...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...86#post3292086

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

This is going to be a simple formula solution, but OP is confusing me too much without clarity in question so i give up.... :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...formation.html

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...hould-not.html
i thought this would be a simple answer but op threw me!

----------


## jeffreybrown

Any thoughts on this one?

----------


## jaslake

The Code in this Thread is causing issues for the OP that I can't duplicate on my platform. If you are kind enough to look at the Thread you'll see that the issue is in the WorkBook Open Event. The Workbook opens fine on my platform but the OP gets an error message each time (s)he opens the File. 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ded-range.html

The Code in the Workbook Open Event is an adaptation from Post #4 of this link. It assigns a Macro to the Row Right Click Insert Event such that a new row gets inserted on EACH sheet in the workbook upon selection of Row Right Click Insert.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...row-event.html

Any insight is appreciated.

Sorry...the operative Sheet is Target Labor and please note that the lines are off by -1 line on all other sheets.

----------


## abousetta

My command of array formula for finding multiple matches is isn't strong enough to help this OP (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...96#post3296196). Anyone want assist.

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## abousetta

Hi Jake,

The only error I got was that EndRow was not declared as long. Else than that it seemed run fine from what I could tell.

abousetta

----------


## jaslake

@ abousetta 

Uploaded a new file...please look at the Thread again...been playing with it a bit too long and had a bit of brain freeze. EndRow was declared as long in the Globals Module...for some reason I commented it out.  Does the new File function for you as expected?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ded-range.html

----------


## FDibbins

OK here's a wierd 1...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...int-print.html

When I open that thread, all I get is (attached)  Tried to reload and refresh a cpl of times - same thing

----------


## jaslake

@FDibbins

It's in printable view...had that happen to me several times...don't know why...

----------


## arlu1201

FD,

I fixed it for you.  All you need to do is go to the excel general subforum and click to the side of the title and edit it.  There is a sticky in the mods forum about it too.

Only mods and admins can fix such titles.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

@ FDibbins,

Many times I seen that kind of posts in which we can't do anything  :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

John,

If the OP creates a thread with "print" as the last word, it goes into print preview mode, which does not allow anyone to reply to it.

If you find such threads, please bring them to our notice.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the update and assist - 1st time I have seen that 1

----------


## abousetta

Hi Jake,

No errors are popping up on my system.

Hope this helps.

abousetta

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, 

anybody mind taking a look at http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ll-sheets.html for a check/helping hand? I dont have a version of 2010 available for the time present (and wont for the next week and a half starting today).

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## vlady

Maybe vba for this one??? 
371 columns don't know how many rows to be copied in new workbook I think.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...copy-text.html

----------


## Mordred

There is just too much going on from this thread.  Perhaps someone with an ounce more patience can go through all that code to figure out the problem and fix it.

----------


## Mordred

@tigeravatar, you are my hero for understanding that person's requirements.  Thanks.

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...d-as-text.html
Can anybody else help this guy. I thought this was going to be about converting numbers to text or text to numbers, but it has turned into a completely different "trying to average a subset of this database based on a few different criteria" kind of problem that is out of my league.

----------


## FDibbins

Can any-one help with this?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...n-or-cell.html

OP has 2 lists, wants to find data from 1st list in 2nd list, but although the names match, some are pretty jumpled

----------


## MarvinP

Hi,

Here is a problem with lots of workbooks in a very organized folder structure.  Grabbing and pulling in lots of different files isn't my strength.  Anybody up for this code?  I've just been busy all day....

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-a-folder.html

----------


## zbor

Why this doesn't work for rows, only for columns?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ate-value.html

Edit: Done.. i forgot to put delimiter in my own UDF :D

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anyone have some help for this OP?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=3293659

----------


## JBeaucaire

A new and unique question, I've been unable to find anything Googling.   Any suggestions here for changing the default drop down currency options on the Home tab?

----------


## martindwilson

there was suggestion of adding a cell style to the qat and doing that way on mrexcel

----------


## JBeaucaire

I think that is the suggestion I referenced from Microsoft Community.  But that doesn't answer if it's possible to edit this actual drop down defaults.  So far it's looking like no.

----------


## XOR LX

I also Googled around for quite a while on this one and couldn't find anything. Guess they might have to settle for a Custom Number Format in specific cells, even more so if they wish to see a "Q" as the symbol, and not the default (I'm guessing here) GTQ for Guatemalan Quetzal.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to take a crack at this?

----------


## XOR LX

The interesting thing about this thread was perhaps not so much the problem itself, but the extent to which the OP (and dare I say some others who looked at the problem?) believed that this was a matter of counting the number of 'coloured' cells.

Of course, we were talking about coloured cells as the result of Conditional Formatting here, and I'd be pushed to think of a case where you'd actually need to go to the effort of developing some sort of colour-counting script rather than analysing the rules behind the CF to resolve the problem.

In this case, the solution turned out to be surprisingly simple, yet it seemed to take a while and some coaxing to drag the OP back to the logic behind the original CF and away from his (fixed) idea that this was a question of 'counting the coloured cells'. It's almost like the original logic behind these cell colourings had been lost/forgotten and they had to be treated as independent, random entities to be dealt with. 

Anyway, think I better get some more coffee before I start getting too philosophical!  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

You got the OP to the correct solution in the end XOR LX - job done, reputation added......

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to have a go here?

----------


## FDibbins

I have got as far as I can on this 1.  OP needs some VBA now, any-one want to jump in?...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...25#post3304525

----------


## arlu1201

Can someone pitch in here?  Not getting time to work on it - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...one-sheet.html

Thanks much.

----------


## FDibbins

I could probably brute-force my way through this 1...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...deadlines.html

But Im sure there is an easier way, just cant think of it off-hand  :Frown:

----------


## Mordred

Hi all,  I've been trying to help out this person but he/she is just not getting what I want for an upload.  Can someone take over?  Perhaps this just requires new eyes.  See here.

----------


## Ace_XL

Some simple VBA coding perhaps

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-of-times.html

----------


## oeldere

Maybe some-one else can solve this question.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...=1#post3308716

Thanks in Advance.

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm at work right now so I don't have a good sample file here, but, in the meantime, does anybody have a routine put together that would satisfy this OPs request?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ain-sheet.html

----------


## Moo the Dog

Am I missing something in this post:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...iven-dept.html

My array formula works for 2007 users, but not 2003... even though all of the functions are available in both versions as far as I can tell... I don't know why it's not working correctly. Anyone want to have a look?

Thanks,
Moo

----------


## martindwilson

anyone do access?
http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...-birthday.html

----------


## FDibbins

can any-one help with this?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...if-loop-3.html

----------


## moppyau

G'day,
Not sure if I'm allowed to be in this thread but I've been trying to help this guy out & it has gone beyond my capabilities. No-one else has jumped in with any suggestions so I thought I would come to the best.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...der-table.html
Thanks in advance

----------


## daddylonglegs

> .....Not sure if I'm allowed to be in this thread......



No problem, moppyau, it's open to everybody.....

----------


## moppyau

Thanks Mate. Hope someone can help.

----------


## ragulduy

I ran into a problem on this one (VBA)...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=3314148

Basically the problem is that they want to disable saving so I put in a "are you sure you want to exit" type beforeclose event, rather than the usual message. It gets retriggered when I try to close the workbook though and if I turn off events then they stay off when the workbook is closed. It seems like it should be something that has been looked at before but couldn't find anything on google and the only methods I could think of were:
1. open up a new workbook, generate a macro to close the other workbook and call that macro, which would then turn events back on. 
2. put an if statement into the macro to check whether something has been changed to define whether the macro is being "rerun", ie a cell on an obsolete sheet.

I don't particularly like using either method though and was hoping there was a more elegant solution.

----------


## JBeaucaire

OP in this thread is looking for a formula to number rows of data from 1 to 21 but skipped 13 and a blank row in between.  I can write a mini-monster for this simple task, anyone got something really clever and elegant?

----------


## jeffreybrown

I'm way short in the formula department so haven't a sound clue for this...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-breakers.html

Any takers?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Something I've never considered before.  I know how to search for files on my own local computers using wildcard filters.  But the OP in this thread needs to pull a file down from a web site where part of the filename is know and part is not, so a wildcard would be needed.  But the Data from Web tool seem to turn the "*" into part of the file name when it goes to the web, thus it fails.

So, how does one pull a non-exact filename from the web?

----------


## Mordred

Maybe someone here will have the time for this person, they don't want to try and want someone to make a form for him/her.  I won't/can't right now and he/she won't even try.

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ent-cells.html
i cant see how you can match the colours in say range b1:b20 and repeat them in a1:A20 when using sliding colour scales conditional format excel 2007
prob need some code

----------


## JBeaucaire

That link is broken Martin.

----------


## martindwilson

try again
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ent-cells.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I seem to have misplaced my mystery decoder ring for this one.

Even this one escapes me.  I could possibly use the data validation with a custom formula to prevent duplicates, but there is already data validation in the column.

Anybody up for a crack at it?

----------


## abousetta

Anyone with a working knowledge of Pivot tables and vba want to help the OP out here. I cleaned up his code but it's giving the wrong results and I'm not at all an expert on pivot tables.

Thanks.

abousetta

----------


## oeldere

VBA

In the topic below, the OP ask for a column to row solution.

Normaly I use a code for that.

The problem in this case is that in the header row are differant sections, which have to put in differant columns too (not only all values in one column).

Who can and is willing to help me (and the OP) with this item.


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...51#post3320551

----------


## MrShorty

This one might just be a translation issue (english to non-english function). As I'm not familiar with Excel in other languages, is there anyone who cares to comment on how to use the LINEST() function in other languages (if indeed that is the problem)? http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...into-cell.html

----------


## alansidman

this one is out of my wheel house:  http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...able-isam.html

----------


## Norie

Can anyone take a look here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...next-line.html

The code's fine (well the OP hasn't complained about it), but the formula isn't - Me + formulas = disaster. :Smilie: 

Is what the OP wants to do even possible with formulas?

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...int-chart.html
i have absolutely no idea on this except Pointing op to
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/exc...nt-background/
any one have any other ideas?

----------


## abousetta

Anybody up for some vba with IE and js... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-vb-macro.html

abousetta

----------


## Norie

Think I might be getting out of my depth here - never been able to get my head round VBA clases.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-argument.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anyone have any clues on what this guy is asking?

----------


## martindwilson

code needed here >>>>>>>
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...p-by-step.html

----------


## FDibbins

Can any=one help with this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...matically.html

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...n-vlookup.html
need a bit of multi concat here in vba
link changed but i think jb has solved it

----------


## tigeravatar

Martin, was that thread deleted or something? When I try to follow the link, I get "No thread specified."

[EDIT]:
Ah, ok.  new link works just fine, and yeah, JB has done some great work on it  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

colour schemeses vba any one
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...matically.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Seems to be cryptic to my mind in finding the way to get the result in formula/vba code...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...t-numbers.html

----------


## arlu1201

This user needs a formula solution which is not my cup of tea 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-than-1-a.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I offered UDF + formula solution but the OP is looking for Macro solution.

I am not an expert in using Scripting Dictionary or Array in vba and I am sure it will be an easy task for those who are well versed in it.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=3337413

----------


## martindwilson

oh why do i do it misread post asked for workbook then realise its VBA anyone like to look?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html

----------


## martindwilson

vba help needed and in german! now thats really out of my depth

http://www.excelforum.com/non-englis...-32-000-a.html

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-32-000-a.html

----------


## Norie

I'm at a loss here.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ification.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Some assistance here please.

Not sure where to start as I don't think the worksheet change event will capture a change an external source.

----------


## FDibbins

This 1 has me stumped, I cant figure out how they do the breakdown...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3341180

----------


## martindwilson

pivot table difference between years well i thought it simple just put the calculation outside the table but that's not want op wants,i tried calculated fields and all
 sorts
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...-the-data.html

----------


## martindwilson

oh a good day batch rename folders from excel vba
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...name-them.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

I have to step out for quite a few hours, can anybody help here.

----------


## blue.chio

Hello,

I opened this thread just to ask you what I did wrong, what it should not be in those codes because the op(s) says somehow it's not working but for me it work very well.
I tried to help because I received help...
I appreciate your thoughts.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...cel-sheet.html

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...e-xyz-pdf.html


MODERATOR'S NOTE:  Merged into this thread which already exists for this purpose.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Any suggestions here regarding getting a better WYSIWYG: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-preview.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Some help here please on how not to use a helper column...?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-an-array.html

----------


## jaslake

Hi Jeff

That link appears to be broken...

----------


## JBeaucaire

I've corrected Jeff's link.

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...44#post3349544

Either the OP had trouble following the instructions in the 2010 help file, or MS has made it more difficult than it is in 2002 to hide tick mark labels. Anyone with one of the newer versions help us understand how this is supposed to happen in 2010?

----------


## oeldere

OP wants help with comboboxes

I have no experience with that. who can and is willing to help.

Thanks in advance.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...06#post3351006

----------


## jeffreybrown

Does anybody have a way to do this without the helper cell?

----------


## XOR LX

Hi,

Can someone come to my assistance here, please? I may not have offered the best solution as I didn't do my research  ( :Confused: ) and it appears that the EVALUATE function may have an upper limit of 255 characters on strings passed to it.

If anyone can clarify this in the post and/or offer an alternative solution (imagine full VBA needed now), I'd be grateful.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...n-a-range.html

Thanks a lot

----------


## jeffreybrown

Can this be done without VBA?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...a-in-cell.html

----------


## vlady

You have given one of these...
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...alidation.html

Different approach??

----------


## XOR LX

Hi again,

This is an interesting phenomenon and one which may require a more technical explanation than the one I gave if anyone has the time.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ng-result.html

Regards

----------


## jeffreybrown

This is not anything I can even come close too...

Any takers?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Here is a tough call to get the result using worksheet function

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=3364418

----------


## alansidman

I haven't a clue how to answer this one.  Your help would be appreciated.

http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...75#post3364575

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Anyone please take care of this thread since I am little bit confused about the OP's requiremnt

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-criteria.html

----------


## vlady

Good day sixth

can you look at this one. maybe we could come up with a better approach.

help.xlsx

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Thanks for the response *vlady* and good day to you too...  :Smilie: 

I have gone through your file and tried to create formula with the help of your helper formula's, but really I am stumped

=IF((ROW(E5)-ROW($E$5))<10,IF(SUMPRODUCT(COUNTIF(E5,LARGE(((ROW($E$5:$E$24)-ROW($E$5)+1)<11)*$E$5:$E$24,{1,2,3,4}))),"X",""),IF(SUMPRODUCT(COUNTIF(E5,LARGE(((ROW($E$5:$E$24)-ROW($E$5)+1)>10)*((ROW($E$5:$E$24)-ROW($E$5)+1)<16)*$E$5:$E$24,{1,2}))),"X",""))

The above is the formula I developed but I am little bit tired and running out of time to go further and I know it is not the right approach too... lol  :Wink:

----------


## vlady

yup the conditions of the OP are really odd.  :Smilie:  
I'll post the file there and lets see what he really wants.

----------


## XOR LX

Hi all,

Can anyone offer the OP on this thread advice on protecting workbooks other than the standard options (if such things exist)? He evidently isn't happy with the level of security offered. Don't know much about such things, and never really had need to. Any help appreciated.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...dataset-2.html

Thanks a lot.

----------


## MrShorty

Here's another one that seems to me like it should be really easy (plot data in a scatter plot with no marker and the thinnest line possible). Perhaps it is merely our (the op's and mine both) unfamiliarity with the newer interface, but something doesn't seem right in what he describes.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...h-problem.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have Microsoft Works and can maybe figure a solution here?

----------


## XOR LX

My knowledge of D-functions in Excel isn't wonderful. Anyone help out here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...el-2010-a.html

Regards

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Here the OP created a UDF to get the values from website but it's working fine individually but when it is applied to bunch of cells then it's showing 0 for some of the cells.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-result-b.html

I don't have any knowledge in getting the data from website but the OP is waiting for some sort of help or direction....

----------


## jaslake

I'm no longer certain of the OP's requirements...thought I had a workable solution...please help if you can...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-vba-code.html

----------


## MrShorty

I thought this was going to be a relatively simple lookup type problem http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-wildcard.html It has quickly gone beyond my skill level, as I am only good for simple lookups. It almost feels like he wants an lookup function with real search engine "smarts."

Search string -- The Drowsy Chaperone.  Find cell containing "Drowsy Chaperone" (without the "the")
Search string -- NC symphony disney. Find cell containing "NC symphony plays Disney songs".
Search string -- Wierd Al Yankovich. Find cell containing Wierd Al (without the Yankovich).

He may not be back until Monday.

----------


## ChemistB

I can calculate this with rations but then things add up to more than 100.   :-/

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...pplicable.html

----------


## FDibbins

Can any1 chime in here and help please?  Im having a hard time figuring what the OP wants with what they give...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...29#post3382329

----------


## Norie

Can someone have a look at this Unable to run code in between "Unprotect" and "Protect" object?

----------


## MrShorty

We've maybe made a little progress here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-wildcard.html but there's no way (in formula form or in VBA) that I am going to be able to manipulate his search strings. Anyone have any new thoughts based on our progress so far?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP is developing a code with "scripting.dictionary" in which I don't have any expertisation, anyone please help the OP

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-and-date.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody have something they can add to this!

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Seems to be a formula challenge  :Confused:  it will be amazing if anyone come up with the result using inbuilt worksheet functions.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3388765

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Anyone please take care of this thread because the suggestion which I had given makes no sense and I am running out of time too...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...a-are-met.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP is trying to *copy paste* certain *data content* from *excel/word to excel* sheet but it is pasting as *Picture*, Any suggestions???

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=3392641

----------


## alansidman

This is out of my wheel house.  I think it will require VBA beyond my capabilities.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...s-entered.html

----------


## daddylonglegs

I suggested a formula in this thread

That seemed to satisfy the requirement but now the asker has come back with a twist which I would suggest needs VBA, not my thing...... :Wink: .....anybody want to jump in?

----------


## Norie

Could someone please have a look here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...orksheet.html?

----------


## TMS

Please can someone have a look at this and follow through:

Conditional Formatting

Although I have asked for, and been given, clarification of the requirements, I am still none the wiser.

But I'm not ducking out on because of pure laziness, it is somewhat earthy laziness; I am going away tomorrow for a week.  I have a taxi picking me up at around 06:30 to take me to the airport and, from there, to the Greek Islands ... hence I simply do not have time to run with this.

I'd be grateful for any input and, ideally, a resolution.

Thank you all  :Wink: 

Regards, TMS

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I was getting impressed in the way the OP has used the Pictures in Comment and It's a new method to me  :Smilie:  

Now the OP's expectation is to show the pictures of student along with the names in the DV list.  But we are aware it's not at all possible in DV List and the OP's is looking for any alternative method to achieve this...  I am not sure whether it can be achieve with the help of any form/activeX combo/list box...  So requesting all your suggestion on this...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ge-appear.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In the below thread refer Post # 20 and 21 alone...  In the attached file in Post #20 the OP is using the normaly array formula in sales view sheet in Col-D with nested IF's...

But the problem is the below *normal array formula is getting failed* *when it's APPLIED TO HUGE SET OF TABLE DATA*.

But I am surprised it's showing result when the table data is 150 rows (appx) of data  :Confused:  and if we delete the rest of the rows... Whether Small/IF can't carry more than 200 table rowssssss?????

INDEX(Table3,SMALL(IF(Table3[Column2]=$C$6,ROW(Table3[Column2])-ROW($D$2)+1),ROW($D1)),MATCH(D$1,Table3[#Headers],0))

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3414491

Or

Am I missing anything?  Please correct me if I have mis-interpreted anything wrongly... Any help/suggestion will be very much useful to the OP and to me as well  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

I have not a clue how to help this fellow:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-workbook.html

----------


## TMS

@Alan: untested but answered ... in theory, it should provide a solution.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post3414705

Regards, TMS

----------


## daffodil11

I thought I knew where I was going, but then I ran into using a dynmic range against column letters that extend beyond Z.

I'm clueless how to generate AA and onwards using INDIRECT. Or maybe my whole solution is garbage.

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=956986

----------


## TMS

@daffodil11 : unfortunately, that thread is being blocked by Chrome.  If you still have access and can repost the sample workbook, I'll have a look at it 

TMS

----------


## daffodil11

Don't worry about it!

Jonmo and JBeaucaire jumped right on it and summarily destroyed it. And I totally learned how to use OFFSET to build dynamic ranges instead of INDIRECT.

----------


## alansidman

Any takers on this issue.  I really don't understand this problem.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-of-excel.html

----------


## tony h

An Excel2013 question. This poster has a sheet that fits on the page but wants to see the print preview as a whole page on the screen. Where on 2013 is the zoom on print preview.

He has included a word document which has some screen shots of the view.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=3416787

----------


## tony h

> An Excel2013 question. This poster has a sheet that fits on the page but wants to see the print preview as a whole page on the screen. Where on 2013 is the zoom on print preview.
> 
> He has included a word document which has some screen shots of the view.
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=3416787



Thank you JosephP and MartinWilson

----------


## JosephP

if there's anyone here who is willing to download a file at the moment and knows anything about the animatewindow api please add your thoughts here: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...78#post3417878

thank you :-)

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ze-solver.html

Any of you guys that are good at calling Solver from within VBA (and maybe in a calculation event procedure) want to help this guy out. He doesn't seem interested in solving the problem algebraically.

----------


## alansidman

I am sure this will call for a sumproduct formula of some kind.  I just don't know which one.  I haven't done very much in that area and would appreciate a helping hand for this OP

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...tain-days.html

----------


## TMS

@Alan

Maybe this:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




Regards, TMS

----------


## alansidman

Thanks Trevor, I was close, but couldn't figure out the double negatives.  Placed them in a couple of spots to no avail.  Thank you.

----------


## TMS

You can, if you prefer, remove the commas and make the double negatives into asterisks.  Should have the same outcome.

Cheers

----------


## Jacc

Biting off more than I could chew.  :Smilie: 
Should be a nice arrayformula for anyone with a bit more experience than I.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ricky-one.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Any takers here:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tick-data.html

----------


## Tony Valko

Anyone wanna take a stab at this one:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ecutively.html

I don't understand what they want to do.  :Confused:

----------


## Tony Valko

> Anyone wanna take a stab at this one:
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ecutively.html



This one has been solved but I still don't understand it!  :Frown:

----------


## tony h

This person is getting an xlb file being loaded but does not why or when.  xlb question

----------


## Tony Valko

> I don't know what is this all about?
> 
> 'Oct3-REVISE.xlsb'!disableButtonsFunctionality



I think you meant a file in xlsb file format.

This is an Excel file created in Excel 2007 or later in a binary file format, hence the "b" in file extension.

An *xlb file is an Excel file that stores settings for your menus and toolbars. It's typically named for the version of Excel that it was created in:

Excel15.xlb = the xlb file created in Excel 2013

----------


## DBY

The OP here is having trouble with permissions to download attachments. Does anyone have a suggestion as to the problem?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3430845

Thanks

DBY

----------


## arlu1201

Tech team working on this.  Update coming soon.

----------


## DBY

@arlu
Thanks for looking into this.  :Smilie: 

DBY

----------


## ragulduy

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-criteria.html

Ran into a problem on this one in applying conditional formats by VBA if they are an array formula. I came up with a sendkeys workaround but if anyone feels like trying a proper fix I'd be interested in how to do this. I tried different formula types with no success. Alternatively a non-array formula for the conditional format would probably work as well.

----------


## FDibbins

anyone know how to use a formula to add a picture?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...o-a-value.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Anyone please take care of this OP's issue, since I am running out of time.

The OP is trying to display a customized message when the Source of the Pivot Table is Missing.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...refreshed.html

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Alternatively a non-array formula for the conditional format would probably work as well.



Don't know if this was solved but rather than using MIN(If type array formulas like here

=AND(C2="L",A2<>"A",D2=MIN(IF($C$2:$C$20="L",IF($A$2:$A$20=A2,$D$2:$D$20))))

You can use a COUNTIFS function to ensure that no rows with required criteria have lower values, i.e.

=AND(C2="L",A2<>"A",COUNTIFS($C$2:$C$20"L",$A$2:$A$20,A2,$D$2:$D$20,"<"&D2)=0)

In Excel 2003 you could use SUMPRODUCT in place of COUNTIFS

----------


## TMS

@DLL:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



doesn't quite look right.  Should it be:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```




Regards, TMS

----------


## daddylonglegs

Yes, thanks TMS

I "fat fingered" a comma out...... :Frown:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In this thread OP is trying to Add Date Picker in Excel 2010 as we are aware by default the Date Picker is not available in 2007/2010 so MS provided a CAB file which will add it in excel root directory.

But OP is using Windows-8 and I dont know is there any separate CAB file for W-8 since I am running in W-XP.

Anyone please assist the OP for fixing this issue

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3438361

----------


## arlu1201

I have not worked much with named ranges - can someone please pitch in here - it would surely be a quick fix which i am not able to do at this point - thx much - 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3439804

----------


## XOR LX

Hi all,

Not so much an OP struggling for help, more me wanting to know if what the OP says is true (which I've never heard before)! The reason I've raised it here is that, if it could be clarified either way in the post by someone in the know, then that could avoid any potential misinformation on array formulas to other interested readers:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ategories.html

Thanks a lot

----------


## alansidman

I don't have a solution for this OP.  It has to do with a fuzzy Vlookup.  Perhaps you can envision a solution

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3440964

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In the below thread OP attached a workbook which consist lot of drawing objects but when we try to open the workbook then a error message pop up and asking to repair the file.  Of course we have to click yes otherwise its not opening the file. 

After clicking Yes its deleting the Drawings from Sheet1 (4) and the below is the error message.




```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes" ?> - <recoveryLog xmlns="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/spreadsheetml/2006/main">  <logFileName>error030320_03.xml</logFileName>   <summary>Errors were detected in file 'D:Another New TempnewMIFC3 - Copy.xlsx'</summary> - <repairedRecords summary="Following is a list of repairs:">  <repairedRecord>Repaired Records: Drawing from /xl/drawings/drawing1.xml part (Drawing shape)</repairedRecord>   </repairedRecords>  </recoveryLog>

```


http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3441314

Any thoughts about how to get rid of this issue?

----------


## TMS

@Sixthsense: thanks for the feedback and rep.

Having looked at the workbook, I can't help feeling that it is/was an accident waiting to happen.  Excel doesn't look to me to be the right tool for this ... although what has been achieved is impressive.  Maybe Visio would work better.  Love the little images  :Smilie: 


Regards, TMS

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Hm.. His Excel taking more time when moving between sheets and while scrolling too because of many drawings/boxes

Any how you have given him the most worthy links which will help him further

Once again thanks for joining in and sharing your valuable suggestions  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@Sixthsense: doesn't seem to have worked.  I have no idea what else to suggest.  As I said, I don't think Excel is the right tool and maybe Excel doesn't think so either  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Regards, TMS

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

@ TMShucks,

No worries since we are trying to offer the best solution whatever we know...  :Wink: 

I asked the OP to open it in Open Office and we hope some of the other members will also give some suggestion to the OP to get rid of this issue  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

OP is asking for Date in Message box to be presented in format 15 October versus US type short date 10/15/2013.  I can't seem to get this to work in my VBA solution.  Tried using Format(myDate1, "d MMMM") but nothing changes.

Your help, please.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

----------


## TMS

@Alan:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



... worked for me.  Don't see why you can't adjust the formatting.


Regards, TMS

----------


## XOR LX

Hi all,

OP is wanting a VBA solution to replace his current array-formula set-up as he says he has a very large dataset and things are apparently quite slow.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...next-cell.html

Cheers

----------


## arlu1201

Is this possible thru formulae?  The OP needs a formula solution than vba

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3442808

----------


## XOR LX

If it is it'll be extremely awkward, especially if they're wanting to preserve that subtotal set-up.

----------


## SDCh

I just want to suggest this thread to move to "Excel Programming / VBA / Macros" so the OP can get better solution

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ew-column.html

or someone want to help the OP?

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks SDCh, done :Smilie:

----------


## SDCh

You're welcome  :Smilie:  and hope the OP get the solution

----------


## SDCh

I'm confused with what the OP want, can somebody help in here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-up-value.html

Regards,
SDCh

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

@ SDCh,

Just one thing I can say...

OP don't have clarity on how to build the data's and the possible methods which exist in excel.

So from my point of view this question will take more followup threads...

----------


## XOR LX

Yeah, they haven't exactly made it easy with that set-up. Still, I enjoyed the challenge!  :Cool:

----------


## SDCh

I think so, what i get is, the OP want sum the price on the order list from left to right, but the data are mess with different typo of item list....

I give him another solution, an array formula with list for different typo of item list.

----------


## XOR LX

Very, very interesting. I never personally use _Tables_, and I've only looked at this briefly, but appears to be quite baffling, I have to say. Anyone?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3444116

----------


## FDibbins

Can any-one take a look at this and maybe offer any advice to the OP?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3445115

----------


## XOR LX

This is beyond a formula-based solution, in my opinion. Might even be tricky with VBA - any experts want to have a go?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...onant-etc.html

Regards

----------


## Olly

> This is beyond a formula-based solution, in my opinion. Might even be tricky with VBA - any experts want to have a go?
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...onant-etc.html
> 
> Regards



Done, I think!

----------


## XOR LX

Much appreciated, Olly. And obviously wasn't that difficult at all...for you!   :Smilie: 

Let's hope the OP's happy with that as well.

Cheers

----------


## martindwilson

anyone fancy a CF challenge?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ent-cells.html

----------


## xladept

It's as if Excel can't handle these part no's   We were going along famously (I thought) but have come now to a screeching halt!


Update - Jindon has the OP satisfied - but I still wonder how I could have made my code acommodate that data???

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I dont know what this OP is expecting to do and how and where  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...eadsheets.html

----------


## TMS

Anyone good with counting shifts?  Mental block: I can't even think how to approach this.

Track employees which cross shifts and counted one time each shift

Thanks, TMS

----------


## Pete_UK

Explanation given in the thread, Trevor.

Pete

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In the below thread the OP is getting a popup to save the file eventhough the file is saved.  After further investigation OP is having lot of class modules which is the root cause of this problem I believe.

I dont know anything about class module can anyone take care of this thread and help the OP to get rid of this issue?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ve-pop-up.html

Some piece of OPs code




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anyone have some aid for this gent?:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...unique-id.html

----------


## FDibbins

I am not sure what the OP wants with this, can anyone make sense of it please?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3453525

----------


## Winon

@ FDibbins,

I am just as confused as you are. I find the "20" and "Theoretical value", as clear as mud. Maybe he should employ some helper columns, apply a standard number format, and from there read it into the desired Cell in a Time Stamp Format, using formulae with circular references perhaps. Far too messy, for me to get involved.

Beste Groete, en Mooi Loop!  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

thats it i've reached my limit anyone care to take over here?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...worksheet.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Any suggestions on this little "scoring" puzzle.

----------


## FDibbins

Got another strange 1.  cells contain "something" but appear blank....
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3454963

----------


## alansidman

Is anyone able to explain why this happens?  OP using macro recorder to do a Find--->All.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-commands.html

----------


## FDibbins

I have lost my way on this 1, anyone else want to take a swing at it?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3459351

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In this thread the OP is looking for a simple Sum based on multiple conditions, from my point of view DSUM will be a suitable method and even I tried to help him with Sumifs() too but I can't able to understand what is the exact expected result and how  :Confused: 

If anyone interested then please go through the below link...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ple-colum.html

----------


## FDibbins

OK I have most of this worked out...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3459834

The only thing Im having a problem with, is to populate the "Date" column on YTD, there may be anything from 3 to 20 employees per day, and it needs a row per EE

----------


## alansidman

How many different ways can you ask the OP for the basis of a number and continue to get a non-answer??

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...f-numbers.html

----------


## TMS

You know what they say Alan; there's only so many times you can bang your head against a wall before it stops being fun  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

But it feels so good when you stop :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

especially if you are the wall

----------


## alansidman

I've stopped and I feel really good right now.

----------


## FDibbins

haha part of the secret is knowing when to stop :EEK!:

----------


## SDCh

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## martindwilson

vba to stop formatting auto as date from web import

op has problems importing from web 1-9 2-10 etc. as just that without excel changing to dates
i know how to work around manually with a lotus transition formula fiddle but as he has code already is it possible to automate the whole thing?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...m-the-web.html

----------


## xladept

Can Anyone think of a way to help this OP?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Anyone please help me with this thread  :Frown: 

I tried a lot to help the OP but now I really dont know what he is trying to do  :Confused: 

I given my level best explanation but OP cant able to Pick it

Here is the link.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...rm-please.html

----------


## XOR LX

Hi all,

OP is requesting some VBA help for this. I've managed to give them a worksheet formula solution of sorts, though they are asking for a more automated set-up.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-a-column.html

Thanks in advance to anyone who can pick up on this.

Cheers

----------


## martindwilson

my bad,dove straight in as a formula would have done but due to the size of this i think vba would be the way to go any takers?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3466076

----------


## daffodil11

Think I worked it out.

It always bugs me when provided examples aren't comparable to the actual application.  :Frown:

----------


## TMS

Anyone have any ideas on this:

Cells.Find xlDate does not find first date in sheet unless date format is dd/mm/yyyy

Thanks, TMS

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

In the below thread OP's file is hanging if he press Ctrl+Z or change any cells data.  The file seems to be simple .xlsx file so no worry about macro codes.  At the same time I suggested the OP to change the calculation to Manual but the OP confirmed that too didn't work  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...l-freezes.html

----------


## ragulduy

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...eadsheets.html

User wanted to e-mail me the workbook because he could not upload a workbook. I declined and can't really decipher exactly what the formulas should be without it. Would appreciate if anyone can take over.

----------


## XOR LX

Hi,

Interesting. Is this even possible without VBA? Wouldn't have thought so - maybe with, then?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...t-another.html

Cheers

----------


## alansidman

Does this OP have a hardware problem or is this something that may be happening with the forum and his IP address?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...cel-forum.html

----------


## Fotis1991

Anyone that could provide a real vba code here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ive-names.html

----------


## Solus Rankin

I think this post is going to require some "know how".  I know nothing about Mozillas object model and the OP has already bumped this.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...nto-excel.html

----------


## TMS

@Solus: thanks for the feedback.  I don't think that Thunderbird is VBA enabled and I Googled it and didn't get anything that would change my opinion.  As I said, I'm happy to stand corrected if anyone knows better and can provide an example.

Regards, TMS

----------


## MrShorty

This thread keeps bumping up against errors due to incorrect scope of variables. I'm not good at working with module level variables, since I define my variables almost exclusively at the procedure level. I've already pointed him to Chip Pearson's discussion about variable scope. I'm wondering if it would be helpful for someone who is comfortable defining and using module level variables to come in and help explain the difference between procedure level scope and module level scope, because it just seems like he is constantly defining variables at the procedure level and then expecting them to still have value outside of that procedure.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...trix-code.html

----------


## dredwolf

I think I'm losing this patient...lol  :Smilie: 
Any VBA programmers willing to take a shot at this?
*http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3480329*

----------


## FDibbins

I have most of what the OP wants, but cant figure out how to add new names to the master, from each month sheet.  Any suggestions?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ets-in-it.html

----------


## alansidman

I am not sure if this is possible with out some VBA.  I am not sure how to attack this issue on that basis.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...selection.html

----------


## Winon

@ alansidman,

I shall have you reported for animal cruelty! Also, I usually tackle a problem, since "attack" is not always the best approach. :Smilie: 

Best Regards

----------


## alansidman

@Winon
In the US, football, or as you refer to it as gridiron, a tackle can be more vicious than an attack.   :Smilie:   Thanks for tackling and providing a goal winning solution.

----------


## Winon

@ alansidman,

You are welcome. Glad I could help.

Thank you for adding to my Reputation. :Wink: 

Regards

----------


## alansidman

I don't have an answer for this OP.  Do you?  Wants to know what happens when he runs code in a shared workbook.  Will it affect users who have the workbook open?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

----------


## ragulduy

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3483680

Am I missing something obvious here?

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ta-points.html
I proposed a non-VBA solution that I thought was pretty easy and straightforward to implement, but the OP seems to think a VBA solution will be "easier" or "better". Since it isn't the kind of VBA programming I'm very good at, maybe someone else can jump in and help him out.

----------


## martindwilson

mac any one? 2011 macro recording anyone got 2011 which than can try?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-going-on.html

----------


## ragulduy

Started out simple enough but new requirements from OP have me completely lost.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-criteria.html

----------


## XOR LX

Would love to help, yudlugar, but I'm as confused as you on this one!

Doesn't help that that has to be one of the most inappropriately-designed spreadsheet set-ups I've seen in a long time...

----------


## Moo the Dog

Anyone want to have a look at this one? I have offered VBA code to do what the user wants, and it works on both Mac and PC that I have tested, but it's not working for the OP?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ous-cells.html

- Moo

----------


## Jacc

Biting of more than I can chew.... again.  :Smilie: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...d-average.html

I think it's a really interesting problem, some sort of recursive lookup average thing. Shouldn't be to hard for real formula guys.  :Smilie:  I love to see the solution for this. Daddylonglegs? Tigeravatar? PeteUK?

----------


## ChemistB

Looking for a solution (VBA I think) to integrating an import into existing data

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...e-records.html

----------


## AlKey

I think the OP is in need for a VBA solution where the main sheet needs be to split in 90 sheets.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-and-link.html

Thanks!

----------


## JBeaucaire

A query about financials that's gone untouched for a couple months, any takers?

----------


## TMS

Anyone have any words of wisdom on this thread: 

Excel will not print more than the first 5 sheets when I tell it to print all sheets!


I'm all out of ideas.

Thanks, TMS

----------


## alansidman

I've tried various solutions but to no avail.  I, too get the 1004 runtime error.  Your thoughts on this OP issue

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...cted-cell.html

Seems that there is a disconnect that doesn't allow excel to paste if the immediate preceding action isn't copy.

Very strange.

----------


## TMS

Maybe:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



I don't think you CAN paste or paste special unless you have just copied something.  If you were to copy a cell and then type something in another cell you wouldn't be able to paste the cell you first thought of.


Regards, TMS

----------


## alansidman

Trevor,
That is what I was attempting and the link to Mr E was suggesting.  But a Runtime 1004 error.  I think you are on target about the copy and then paste having to be in either VBA or manual but not both.  Maybe someone else has a better solution.  There is always the keyboard shortcut

Alt + E S F and enter.

----------


## TMS

Alan: you can copy manually and paste using the macro shown ... but the one must follow the other, as it would if you did both manually or both in code.

----------


## alansidman

Trevor, as I noted in the OPs thread, it works if you assign a keyboard short cut, but fails when run from the Macro menu.  Alt + F8.  I find that curious.

----------


## TMS

Alan: I think it may be because, when you click on the Macro icon you effectively deselect the cell ... so there's nothing to paste (again)

----------


## XOR LX

Anyone want to have a go at a VBA solution for this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...esnt-help.html

Thanks a lot

----------


## alansidman

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ete-row-2.html

This is a case of scope creep.  I won't have time this weekend to sort through this.  If you have the time and inclination, give it a shot.  Thanks.

Retorical question:  As an aside, why do OP's think it is easier to give an example that is not the whole picture and then ask to change when the solution works for the example given but not the real situation.   :Smilie: 

Alan

----------


## xladept

@ Alan - who can decipher such a mindset??

----------


## FDibbins

I am having trouble understanding (translating?) what this OP wants.  Can someone else take a look and see if you can make it out?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ay-change.html

----------


## Olly

> I am having trouble understanding (translating?) what this OP wants.  Can someone else take a look and see if you can make it out?
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ay-change.html



I'm on it... I can see what he's trying to do  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

> I'm on it... I can see what he's trying to do



.

Glad you can  :Smilie:   Maybe I'm just tired - time for bed lol

----------


## alansidman

I am out of answers for this issue.  Lotus 1-2-3 wk1 files to Excel 2007.

http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...-ms-excel.html

----------


## Olly

Anyone help with this one? Scope creep, as ever...!

Having solved the "copying cells including formatting" question, they now reveal they want to copy cells with formatting to a userform spreadsheet control.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3508421

I have no idea about userform spreadsheet controls...  :Confused:

----------


## zbor

Can someone check this VBA printing: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-printing.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Here the OP is looking to distribute an amount to many persons equally with two decimals to everyone without missing even a single paise (Cent) which should be distributed to everyone equally...

Any suggestions?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...s-or-rows.html

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ml#post3509924

This one is curious. Apparently at some point, her chart decided to divide the data points by an extra 100 before plotting. I can see no reason for Excel to do this. Is there some obscure option or toggle (or dare I say it, bug) somewhere that causes Excel to divide percentages by an extra 100?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Protected View setting missing in OP's Excel (2007) and due to this OP not able to edit the files which opens in Protected View Mode.

Any suggestions??

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...b-missing.html

----------


## Solus Rankin

I started a solution on this thread:  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...t-results.html

However, I didn't realize he was on mac.  I don't have access to Excel for Mac and may not be able to provide a solution.

----------


## Norie

Can someone have a look here http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...mproduct.html?

I can't figure out what the OP's having problems with and why they want/need to use code.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I love the way the OP shown the expected result in the sample file really amazing  :EEK!: 

But I don't get any Idea for giving solution  :Confused: 

Any suggestions??

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ed-values.html

----------


## Fotis1991

Does anyone has the time to take a look at this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3516033

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anyone got ideas for this OP for changing links to external files?

----------


## davesexcel

I'm done with this one, anybody else want to jump in.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3519454

----------


## ragulduy

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3519592

I came up with something for the initial problem but the "actual" workbook meant my method was becoming far too slow. I think it needs a fresh pair of (better) eyes to come up with a different approach... There must be a simpler way.

----------


## abousetta

OP is trying to access an ADODB table with Excel and needs someone with a better understanding than I can offer (http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...or-1004-a.html).

Happy holidays.

abousetta

----------


## ChemistB

This person is looking for VBA help to automate the creation of select pages saved to pdf

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

----------


## ChemistB

Drawing a blank

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ntal-sort.html

----------


## ratcat

Part two of the OP thread possibly needs a vba script ? As I am vba stupid, that counts me out.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3523723

----------


## ChemistB

Having trouble removing #Value errors  :/

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...in-column.html

----------


## martindwilson

time for a 2014 onwards?

----------


## arlu1201

Sure, will do the needful.

----------


## daffodil11

Hurray post moved.

----------


## JBeaucaire

The new thread

Everyone be sure to get subscribed.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Those interested in Cavalry calls should consider subscribing to the new thread located here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...5-onwards.html

----------

